# Wine stained hands



## Runningwolf

an ergo tip for the wine stained hands of a winemaker...always press your white grapes last if possible so the acid can clean the red off your hands from the red grapes 
__________________
FULCHINO VINEYARD - Al Fulchino
http://www.fulchinovineyard.com/winery.htm

Al thanks for bringing this up on another thread. I also have hands that look black from doing red grapes. I have tried everything from B-Brite flowwed up with a meta/citric solution to just plain scrubbing. Julies Husband told me about "Bar Keepers Friend" that you can find next to cleanser in the grocery stores.

I sarted the day out with black hands and pressed another 12 tons of concord. I just came home tonight and gave this stuff a try. I have to admit my hands look 70% better where as nothing else touched it. I don't have the luxury of choosing which grapes get pressed when but If it is red and white the same day white will always be first. Can't take the risk of tinting the white wines with red even though we do clean in between.


----------



## Rocky

I remember when I was a kid, we used _witch hazel _to try to remove the stains from our hands. I don't think it was a magic cleaner but it helped. I do remember that it took a number of days or weeks for the stains to be washed off completely with soap. I remember volunteering to wash the dishes and that really helped.


----------



## AlFulchino

Dan, get a couple of gallons of white wine and put aside....and as i am writing this i wonder if a white vinegar would do the trick for us...i dont like using bleach and usually just wait out the stain till it goes away naturally, but really the white wine works when i am pressing it after a red

another things that i use is a k meta spray and it significantly reduces the stain...you can even leave your hands in a bucket of k meta solution for a bit and see big results


----------



## PCharles

*Clorox Oxi-Magic*

My recollection is that I had good results with the Clorox Oxi Magic. This is similar to Oxi Clean, but put out by the Clorox company. I've been using this product to take bottle labels off and provide an initial cleaning of wine bottles. 

Best of luck with the hands cellar rats.


----------



## Runningwolf

In my original post I said 70% off but meant 30% off which was still good.

Al I think you're on to something with the white vinegar and I will try it. My hands are in meta all day long as w usually mix up at least (4) drums of it through out the day for running through hoses and stuff. I will try the white wine also.


----------



## grapeman

I love being at fall markets outside on a cold day. I just tell people my hands are so cold they are blue! Most of them believe me......

I have used all of the above except vinegar and they all help to some degree or other.


----------



## AlFulchino

Rich, indeed there is this look you get when people see those 'blue' hands...and i liken it to something i recall as a child....some times i would see different men w their different hands...office people had one type....vocational type another and then they all broke down into various subsets depending on their genes

this look you get when your hands are well stained is that same look people give when they see an old oak wine barrel, an old style wine press etc...and for city people it is a look that has same quality that drives them to go to local farms in the fall in search of pick your own apples and pumpkins...a look that takes them back to the earth


----------



## ibglowin

Hellooooooooo people.......... 

These work very well!


----------



## Julie

ibglowin said:


> Hellooooooooo people..........
> 
> These work very well!



Mike you don't understand, when Dan sees anyone put on gloves he gets scared,


----------



## Runningwolf

Mike you're such a woose or you spend too much time with the Dr.


----------



## PCharles

*Bend Over Please*

Darn, I thought I was going to get my prostate examined. Yikes!!!


----------



## ibglowin

I think I just saw Dan cross his legs and squeeze his (as Forrest Gump would say) buttocks! 

Me the woos, no way Jose'


----------



## grapeman

You just can't "get into" what you are doing with gloves on, not to mention I just don't like vinyl gloves and the latex ones I am allergic to. I constantly need to monitor all sorts of doctors, nurses and dentists to make sure they don't use latex on me. I first discoverd the latex allergy in my teens when I first started to use "protection". I would swell all up and get a horrid rash- and no, it wasn't a cheap hooker, it was my wife. Admittedly the swelling could be explained away......................................


----------



## Larryh86GT

Are you talking about when the Dr. still has both hands on your hips?


----------



## Rocky

Quoting Grapeman: "I first discoverd the latex allergy in my teens when I first started to use "protection". I would swell all up and get a horrid rash- and no, it wasn't a cheap hooker, it was my wife. Admittedly the swelling could be explained away."

...not to mention, appreciated!


----------



## AlFulchino

too much information


----------



## Boyd

ibglowin said:


> Hellooooooooo people..........
> 
> These work very well!



And they are cheap besides.


----------



## Runningwolf

In the winery the gloves just would not hold up while crushing and pressing. As a side note my hands are full of chemical burns right now and it was gloves that lead to it. I would where them when foaming down tanks and equipment to sanitize them with a bleech based chemical. The gloves would hold the chemical inside making it worse. Now I just apply the foam and rinse my hands off afterwards with no problems.

If I was using something more dangerous like caustic soda. gloves is a must as well as other precautions.


----------



## FTC Wines

Does the white wine "take out" the staining, or do you drink it so you"don't see' the staining. just curious. Roy


----------



## AlFulchino

i was referring to already stained hands from red wine...if you press w white wine after doing the reds, your hands are cleaned while you work


----------



## tjbryner

Not sure if it will work for wine stains, But it did help big time on the my walnut stained hands. I just applied it to my hands dry and rubbed it in for a few min's and rinsed it off. Took off about half the stain the 1st time then it took afew more days of it to be back to normal.

http://e-zcleaners.com/pinacle/e-z-clean/16-oz.-all-purpose-hand-cleaner-with-pumice/






I can't remember were I picked it up... Maybe Tractor supply or advance auto...


----------



## djrockinsteve

Another idea is to put a small amount of vaseline on your hands and rub it in. The vaseline will fill in the pores of your skin and make it easier to clean.

No jokes Dan!


----------



## Runningwolf

djrockinsteve said:


> Another idea is to put a small amount of vaseline on your hands and rub it in. The vaseline will fill in the pores of your skin and make it easier to clean.
> 
> No jokes Dan!



Steve is that before of after working with the grapes. We use to do something like that before spray painting to make clean up easier.


----------

